# Computer not turning on after overclocking



## popax (Mar 23, 2012)

so my problem is i overclocked my processor from 3ghz to 3.2 which i shouldnt have an issue doing considering its a q6600 and ive got a watercooler on it. the other thing i changed was a setting in the ram, which i put to "auto" thinking it would be best setting. (stupid i know considering it was working perfectly fine before.
Anyway now when i boot up the pc, all led's and fans +gpu fan come on but no signal coming up onto my screen. ive tried resetting motherboard by using suggestions of people from other threads but i had no luck =( 

My Specs:
Q6600
cheap "elixir" ddr2 ram
Havent got a clue what motherboard i have, have tried to find out a few times but couldnt (brothers friend had built it for me)
EVGA GTX460
450watt power supply

So any help would be appreciated


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reset the cmos

upgrade the psu

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------

